# Scared of spiders but kinda want a Tarantula...



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

So i'm terrified of spiders! i won't even go near those little things with the tiny bodies and the really skinny legs... i know! Pathetic right? but i really want to get a tarantula...
Do you think having a massive spider around and knowing its not going to kill me would stop me from being scared of any other spider?

What are they like as pets? easy to keep? as in feeding/husbandry.

I want to beat my fear and give these creatures a chance


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome first of all and your already half way there to beating your fear of spiders . As far as ease to look after if you go for a good starter tarantula they are very easy to keep. If you look at the above stickys all the info you need is there.
As for a starter tarantula:
G rosea
B smithi
A new river
There are a few more but the above are kept on dry substrate pop in a hide (cork bark / half a flower pot) and a shallow water bowl.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as the OP, how easy are they to transfer when cleaning out the substrate?


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Welcome first of all and your already half way there to beating your fear of spiders . As far as ease to look after if you go for a good starter tarantula they are very easy to keep. If you look at the above stickys all the info you need is there.
> As for a starter tarantula:
> G rosea
> B smithi
> ...



Okay thanks, i'm guessing they eat crickets/locust... normal bugs and stuff yes?
I know its a very big step for me atm but can they be handled? or will they just bite? haha


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

It depends because the more experienced keepers hold tbem but when you fo their is always a chance that they could bite and they eat crickets and locusts and mario worms ect. 

Good luck with your first t they are really amazing animals and are fascinating:2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Perrin93 said:


> So i'm terrified of spiders! i won't even go near those little things with the tiny bodies and the really skinny legs... i know! Pathetic right? but i really want to get a tarantula...
> *Do you think having a massive spider around and knowing its not going to kill me would stop me from being scared of any other spider?*
> 
> What are they like as pets? easy to keep? as in feeding/husbandry.
> ...


:lol2: to answer your question, Who knows?! i am still petrified of house spiders but have 6 T's which i adore!


----------



## abjsnakes (Sep 30, 2012)

I used to keep Ts and handled them on occasion, I still can't go near house spiders though, their legs are too skinny and they move too fast for me.


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't know what it is about them, i've always been interested in spiders but just too scared to go near them haha


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Perrin93 said:


> i don't know what it is about them, i've always been interested in spiders but just too scared to go near them haha


it does help having a Tarantula i must admit i am still petrified of normal spiders but when i see one running round my room i can still sleep in there now where as before i got my T's i would sleep on the couch till i knew it was gone.


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> it does help having a Tarantula i must admit i am still petrified of normal spiders but when i see one running round my room i can still sleep in there now where as before i got my T's i would sleep on the couch till i knew it was gone.


Haha  i'd love to have one, i think maybe i'd have to wait until i've finished my apprenticeship and got my own house/flat.
It took almost a year to convince my mum to let me have a snake because she has a fear or mice/rats, maybe a tarantula would be pushing it 

I just wanted to get some info on them really


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

They are pretty easy to look after depending on what kind you want, best thing to do is plenty of research, then find one you like the look of and then do more research


----------



## AFCDave (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my first T a couple weeks ago now, she is still settling into her new home and they seem very easy to look after.


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

I started curing my phobia by buying a scorpion, then within 2 months I had 2 tarantulas. I now have no fear of any spiders (aside the funnels &
Wanderers. *shudders*) so it worked really well! 

A lot of my friends who have come around to check them out are scared of spiders, but after showing and educating them on t's they have a different outlook!


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

J87 said:


> I started curing my phobia by buying a scorpion, then within 2 months I had 2 tarantulas. I now have no fear of any spiders (aside the funnels &
> Wanderers. *shudders*) so it worked really well!
> 
> A lot of my friends who have come around to check them out are scared of spiders, but after showing and educating them on t's they have a different outlook!


Hmm maybe starting with a scorpion is a good idea then?  i have always wanted one of those too!


----------



## Maia666 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was totally phobic of spiders yet strangely drawn to Ts and fascinated by them. I was given a female rosea several years ago and have never looked back. I now have 10 and a further list of Ts that I simply must have. 

Like Bab1084 I could never sleep if there was a house spider in the bedroom but now, although I am still not keen on them, I leave them be...

Good luck with your journey, if I can do it anyone can :2thumb:


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Perrin93 said:


> Hmm maybe starting with a scorpion is a good idea then?  i have always wanted one of those too!


It's a good idea, certainly worked for me. Although you'll be fine going straight for a t. I highly recommend a "curly haired" tarantula as a 1st spider. Mine is super docile and is never in a hurry and scurry. Cleaning her out is a breeze also.


----------



## Perrin93 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am going to Kidderminster show on Sunday so we'll see if i'm brave enough to buy one


----------



## Tom3593 (Nov 7, 2012)

mate go for it i was proberly just as bad as you mate, when i met my mrs her dad had a T and i didnt even go near it and then i thought F*** it and got one, you soon learn not be scared of it and respect it and when you start to read into them and learn you soon realise that a spider you might see in your home is hardly a spider and its harmless.

i know have 2 and i doesnt bother me in the slightest so just do it mate!

just remember its home is the cage you give it so it doesnt want to bite or come out of there unless you give it no choice mate.

just have respect for it buddy

you will be fine


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

My gf was terrified of house spiders,but once she let my Chile rose,beyonce,walk on her hands she doesn't flinch at house spiders any more.so go for it.


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

She also used to be scared of beetles,but once a few crickets escaped from my agama tank beetles don't bother her anymore.face your fears and they aren't as scary as you think.


----------

